# Two projects finished



## RJ-Jr (Mar 8, 2021)

I finished up tailstock wipers for my Wade 8a. Wanted them for sure after reading an article in Home Shop/Machinist Workshop magazine. Not sure why Wade never put them on in the first place. Does seem to slide better even if it is psychological after putting them on. 

 The second project was a big surprise. I won an eBay bid for a cast iron Pike Manufacturing sharpening stone box for. 6”x2” stone. Pike New Hampshire is a few miles from where I live and I actually bid on it as I thought it was a bit of local history. It turned out to come with a used but flat and very serviceable hard India stone. The project part was I turned down some cork feet to .750 and glued them in.

 Pike Manufacturing started mining for sharpening stones in the early 1800’s. I think the  Norton company ended up purchasing Pike, Norton is a global company as we all know. Nice to have a local connection with something like this.

 I am going to do some research into the Franconia NH Iron Foundary which was active in the 1800’s. It is possible that this holder was made at that foundary. Both the foundary and Pikes quarry are within 10 mile radius where I live. I think its cool, hope you do too.

rick


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 8, 2021)

Nice score on the box, and good job on the tailstock.  How about some more pics of the lathe while you're 
at it?


----------



## RJ-Jr (Mar 9, 2021)

Old pics I had on my computer. This Wade is #696 which puts it in the mid 1950’s production. It has a Navy property tag from 1981 if I remember correctly. It has some wear and dings but still cuts true. I got a 8” shaft to .0003”. good enough for my work. I love the lathe.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2021)

I’ve never heard of a Wade.
nice lathe!


----------



## RJ-Jr (Mar 9, 2021)

There is a nice website for the company. I got the lathe three years ago while while working in Nebraska from an estate sale.





__





						Welcome to www.wade8a.com
					





					wade8a.com


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 9, 2021)

Very cool old lathe!  Great idea to put an RPM gauge right there where you can see it.


----------

